# How far we have come



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2012)

I was cleaning up stuff at work and sending off old gear to disposal..... including about a half dozen polaroid oscilliscope cameras..... one still had unused film in it so I had to give it a try, but the film was so far out of date I got nothing.... yet another casualty of digital, but it got me thinking

It is amazing how far we have come in digital photography. My first camera was ISO100 only, 320 by 200 pixels and 8 bit color.... and I got nice pictures with it! Now thats the size of the thumbnail images. I remember when the 1Mpixel camera came out. by the time we hit 5 megapixels people were saying that there was no need to go any bigger. My first DSLR was 8Mpixels, and has ISO range from 100 to 1600, but 800 was very grainy and 1600 was a joke...

Now we have 40+Mbit images, ISO over 100,000, image stabilization, and our cameras have several orders of magnitude more computing power than what took Neil Armstrong to the moon..... WOW!


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 14, 2012)

Don Haines said:


> Now we have 40+Mbit images, ISO over 100,000, image stabilization, and our cameras have several orders of magnitude more computing power than what took Neil Armstrong to the moon..... WOW!



And still they whine


----------

